# june 1 or june 8



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to go out with someone on either day to catch the endangered snapper or what ever we can catch. Let me know I have plenty tackle and will pitch in on fuel and bait. Just call or text 409-457-6149


----------

